# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  > [SOLVED] excel 2010 - paste special - not working

## MOgs02

When I try to use paste special to copy a format or a formula the box that usually gives you the : formula, Values formats etc etc is no longer there I just get a box giving the option for text or unicode text - how can I get this to alter back so I ahve the other option - HELP  :Confused:

----------


## Prawny

If you are copying plain text, you can only paste that text, so that box will show up as it has no formatting in the first place. Check your copy source. Maybe you copied the text in the cell instead of the cell itself?

----------


## MOgs02

HI 

Thanks for that but I am not copying plain text - I am trying to copy a formula or a format - it was working till yesterday and I am using the same spreadsheet on another computer and it is working normally.  should i re install my excel programme

----------


## Prawny

Are you copying the formula from the formula bar or the actual cell on the spreadsheet?

----------


## MOgs02

copying the formula from the cell - it works on my other computer

----------


## ACS66

Did you figure out the problem? I am having the same issue. 

I will copy a cell with a formula. When I try to paste it only give me the Paste Text Option.

----------


## MOgs02

No - still got same problem - think I am going to reinstall software and see if that works

----------


## grizzly6969

if you first choose Edit | Cut, Paste Special is greyed out.

If you first choose Edit | Copy, Paste Special is available.

----------


## ACS66

> if you first choose Edit | Cut, Paste Special is greyed out.
> 
> If you first choose Edit | Copy, Paste Special is available.



Actually, now the cut function is not working either. I cut (Ctrl+x) a cell then paste to a diferent cell. In the formula in orginal cell remained. New cell displays value of the orginal cell. It also allows me to paste in as many cell as I want. If memory servers you can only paste a cut cell once. 

If I right click  . Under the Paste Option only has one clipboard shown "*A*" Keep Text Only (t) displayed.
If I choose past special then I get as Unicode Text or Text.

----------


## grizzly6969

can you post your workbook without sensitive information so we can take a look at it

----------


## ACS66

> can you post your workbook without sensitive information so we can take a look at it



I could but I don't think it would mater in this case. I discovered a little bit more about the issues. My Excel works fine if I don't have the Internet Explorer open. When IE is open it acts like I'm trying to paste someting into excel from IE.  This is truly odd. I'm not sure how to resolve the issue is it with Excel or IE?  I'm going to see if it work with Chrome open. 

any suggestions?

----------


## grizzly6969

it sounds like there is a link that is trying to update
   Have you downloaded an add in

----------


## ACS66

Same issue with Chrome. I thought I had fixed the problem with a system restore but it seems the issue continues.

----------


## ChrisTitcumb

I have the same problem on this computer - my other one (also W7 + Office 2010) works fine.  Both are completely up to date with MS patches and service packs etc. 

To clarify, can only paste plain test or Unicode if either IE9 or Chrome is open.  This PC had a clean install 3 days ago.  If you want to know why, look at my blog at http://christitcumb.wordpress.com/

----------


## cdj

I'm having the same issue with Excel 2010. I was not having this issue earlier in the week. [IGNORE: Timing seems to be after installing 03/14/2012 MS updates.]

UPDATE: I am having this issue anytime I attempt to Copy and Paste when a browser (Chrome, FF 10, IE 9) is running. As soon as I close the browser, I can then Copy and Paste normally (note: excel stays open - no need to close and reopen program or file).  :Confused: 

UPDATE 2: Found Safari, tested excel Copy and Paste, no issues.  :Wink:

----------


## ChrisTitcumb

I had other non related issues, including IE9 certificate problems, so bit the bullet and got out the W7 DVD and started again - another day lost to waiting for installation 9,999,999 to finish, and hey presto - all working fine.  (including downloading 127 update packages from MS to get up to date !! - where are SP2 or 3 or 4 for W7 and Office 2010, VS2010 etc etc)

----------


## quinquis09

I have had exactly same and read the comment about closing Chrome. Hey presto, paste special is back and working but why the clash?

----------


## quinquis09

Firefox is fine ie with Firefox open copy and paste special options available. Open Chrome to return to this thread and options disappear. It is like an on off switch and is very strange. The answer is to close Chrome but why this should be is leading to a puzzling Sunday.

I am using Windows 7 Pro with Excel 2010 both brand new and installed on 10 March 2010.

----------


## doughboyAU

Hi,

I'm seeing the Chrome problem manifest itself on my machine also.

When Chrome is open, I cannot paste formulas and get the Unicode Text option in Paste Special.

As soon as I close Chrome, I'm back in business.

I'm running Excel 2007 on Windows 7.

This problem only started a few days ago.  I've had some Microsoft updates apply in the last few days but nothing else.

----------


## ballietf

This issue began with me 3/19 AM. BTW, it happens across all Office products, not just Excel. IE 8 and Firefox 10.0.2 work fine. As soon as I open Google Chrome (my favorite browser by far), this issue reappears. If I close Chrome, the issue still remains unless I close and reopen the office apps.

----------


## ballietf

Problem Solved!!

I installed Skype Click to Call on 3/17/2012 (5.10.9560) and I noticed the Paste Special issue across all my Office 2010 apps (on Win 7, Chrome 17.0.963.79) whenever I opened Google Chrome. 

I just uninstalled Skype Click to Call and the problem has been solved! I did not have to uninstall Skype 5.5.124. If you don't have Skype Click to Call, try uninstalling Skype.

----------


## posta

Thanks a lot for all the work. I had the same problem and just resolved it thanks to you.

----------


## DaveRamz

I have been having same issue. But, closing out Chrome does not help. I switched to Chrome as it was half again as fast as FF (not happy about that - big FF fan). Am finding other quirks as well. Normal way to move cells to new location for me is CNTRL-X, then CNTRL-V. Now when I execute command, it comes out like straight copy paste with nothing deleted. Next stop is to re-install software, maybe switch from GC back to FF? Does MS have a patch yet? This all started with GC install as far as I can determine. Paste special and Past Link are clearly dead. Paste link acts just like copy paste and then moves only text.

Update - Skype Click to call is gone, Office 2010 has been through the repair cycle, data format verified as OK, Chrome is closed. System rebooted. Issue unchanged. Ugh. Suggestions?

----------


## forestPeterson

same issue here - if I close firefox v4.0 then paste special and cntrl+x functions work fine - same problem on my laptop with firefox v10.0.1; changed to v11 and everything is fine

I did not change my skype click to call - still installed; Chrome is not installed; OS Server2008R2 SP1 x64; all MS updates installed

thank you for this forum and your descriptions with solutions - 5 minutes and solved!

----------


## Roddyb28

Hi
I have the same problem using Excel 2007. I only use Firefox browser not Chrome or IE. The problem disappears if I close Firefox. I updated Firefox a couple of days ago and noticed the problem after that. Any suggestions?

----------


## inewman

Had the same problem on both IE and Firefox.  Disabled the Skype Click to Call from both browsers and all is working ok.

----------


## BorisGRU

Running:
Excel 2007 (12.0.6654.5003) SP3 MSO (12.0.6607.1000)
Fire Fox 11.0
Skype 5.8.0.158 with click to call

With Fire Fox running, paste special does not work
With Fire Fox off, paste special works
With click to call disabled in Fire Fox and Fire Fox running, paste special works.

A very strange 3-way interaction.  I suspect that Skype is the culprit here.  Can't prove it though.  Updated Excel, Skype and Fire Fox all on the same day.

Anyone else have any thoughts on this?  Any chance someone is having this problem without these three programs running?

----------


## jdsummersky

Just found a solution from this thread http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...e-allowed.html

I uninstalled Skype Click-to-Call and it solved the problem. Saved my time! Thanks to XofDyer and ejblues  


Hope this helps.

thanks to inewman also.. i din't read through the thread. Kudos!

----------


## LFH100

Hi, I also had the problem of paste special not working in excel 2010. In my case I discovered it after operating an end of day macro which "errored" At first I was quite puzzled as the first part of the macro did the same job on a different sheet (tab) but not on subsequent sheets. Eventually I manually did the function in the macro, and discover like others the paste special functions had gone.

Having read this thread, I have disabled (not uninstalled) Skype talk and with chrome open Excel and the macros running fine. For what it is worth the fact that the first part of the macro ran and did a paste special shows there is a slight delay in the function being disabled from I think Skype! :Smilie:

----------


## Australopithecus

It looks to me like the latest update of Skype's "click-to-call" add-in is responsible for this issue. 

I had the same problem in Excel 2007. Disabling the Skype add-in fixes it. The add-in screws up Excel both from IE and Chrome, so you need to disable/remove it for both.

----------


## Australopithecus

Oops.. sorry... didn't see the earlier posts re "click-to-call"...

----------


## jeromedcig

I just uninstalled the Skype Click to Call application and that seems to have fixed the problem. I was not able to use the Paste Special function when I had any browser window open - Firefox, Chrome or Internet Explorer.

----------


## Paul

Glad you all found the solution and it is working.  I'm going to close this thread as the culprit seems pretty obvious now.  Happy Skyping!

----------

